# Want to marry but do not know could not why?



## himark (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi,

If two persons love each others and want to marry but one of them could not due to some social reasons. Then, love should not be sacrificed, but it itself require lot of sacrifices. What would you like to say about it?

Thanks,


----------



## Chris Taylor (Jul 22, 2010)

If they can't marry, can they be together without the benefit of marriage? Gay people do it all the time.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

It's nice to have the blessing of family, but not required. In the end, it is an individual personal choice whether one will cross social barriers for love...it is much easier in some parts of the world than others.


----------

